# New Motherboard For I5-2320! Urgent Help!



## bittutora (Jun 12, 2012)

I am assembling a new CPU for my friend.
We have already bought the: 
*PROC*: i5-2320
*RAM* : 4GB ripjaws
*HDD* : 500GB WD
*PSU*  : Corsair CX430 V2
*We have finalized the GPU (haven't bought it) :* MSI ATI 6670 HD GDDR5

*Major Use:* Gaming(Max Payne 3, Crysis 2,Last of us)
*Budget for Motherboard*: 4000/- can go to 5-6K it but then we would have to compromise in GPU.Or postpone GPU for now.

I am also concerned about "Lucid Virtue" feature (if it causes a diff.) and this mobo has it so I have shortlisted this Mobo for this configuration:


Spoiler



Intel DH67CL Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com


I think this is a B3 one although they have not mentioned it on website?

And but I have read reviews that Intel Mobos are Crap.
So please suggest us some good Motherboards.


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 12, 2012)

The cheapest option with Lucid Virtue is the Biostar TZ68K+. It costs around 7.2k.


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 12, 2012)

^^ Suggesting Z68 board for a locked processor ? 
@OP, Intel DH67CL is more than enough for you.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 13, 2012)

Ya, any LGA-1155 motherboard that has a display output supports Virtue.


----------



## dibya_kol (Jun 15, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Ya, any LGA-1155 motherboard that has a display output supports Virtue.



U mean, H61 mobo also support virtue ?


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 15, 2012)

Have a look at these boards: ASRock H61M-PS2 Motherboard vs ASRock H61M-HVGS Motherboard vs ASRock H61M Motherboard: Compare Motherboards: Flipkart.com 
being H61 boards they have PCIe 3.0 slot and also support upto 1600MHz RAMs. AFAIK H61 boards support upto max 1333MHz. So, if its true then grab any of these boards. The H61M is a better choice as its supports 2*SATA 6Gbps ports too.

Wow! It also has 2*USB-3 ports too. OMG!  is it real?

And all these for just 3.2k! Its best I can say. And use the remaining amount for a better card like HD 6770 1GB DDR5.


----------



## amruth kiran (Jun 15, 2012)

^^ what he said. the 3.2k is amazing. definite bang for the buck.


----------



## dibya_kol (Jun 15, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> Have a look at these boards: ASRock H61M-PS2 Motherboard vs ASRock H61M-HVGS Motherboard vs ASRock H61M Motherboard: Compare Motherboards: Flipkart.com
> being H61 boards they have PCIe 3.0 slot and also support upto 1600MHz RAMs. AFAIK H61 boards support upto max 1333MHz. So, if its true then grab any of these boards. The H61M is a better choice as its supports 2*SATA 6Gbps ports too.
> 
> Wow! It also has 2*USB-3 ports too. OMG!  is it real?
> ...



Nice find ..


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 15, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> Wow! It also has 2*USB-3 ports too. OMG!  is it real?
> 
> And all these for just 3.2k! Its best I can say. And use the remaining amount for a better card like HD 6770 1GB DDR5.



Cause its Asrock.

@OP: Buy Intel DH67CL (B3) @5.3K
Period.

Compromising with the quality of motherboard is never a good idea.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 16, 2012)

am guessing u guys are messing up between "virtu" and "VIRTU MVP" feature
Virtu only gives the option to switch between discrete and on chip GPU at will of the user.
Whereas MVP adds a couple more in the mix namely *Virtual Vsync* to reduce screen tearing and *HyperFormance* to increase frame rates.
Taking a board for only virtu is kinda useless IMO.


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Nope, not useless. It helps save power


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 16, 2012)

^^ Power saving in a PC and that too with a mid range card like 6670?


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 16, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Cause its Asrock.
> 
> @OP: Buy Intel DH67CL (B3) @5.3K
> Period.
> ...



You are not aware of AsRock buddy. First do some google and then comment.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 16, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> Nope, not useless. It helps save power



not much 
used it extensively.....


----------



## dibya_kol (Jun 16, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Cause its Asrock.
> 
> @OP: Buy Intel DH67CL (B3) @5.3K
> Period.
> ...



Asrock is not bad either.


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 16, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ Power saving in a PC and that too with a mid range card like 6670?



Yes, be it of some watts. But very useful in case of  cards like HD 6770 and above.


----------

